# 9800 PRO 128mb 256 Bit



## serv (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi fellas, 1st off awsome peice of software, been messing about with this for past week or so, but yesterday i just installed some Ramsinks and a new Arctic Rev 4 ATI 1 VGA Silencer, with stock cooling i cud get:

Core: 391.50
Mem:378

Defaults were - 378/338

after installin my new fan ect, i can get my card to a stable 390/390 this is just a bit dissapointing with my new cooling ect.. but without adjusting my memory i can get the core to go as high as 450, is it best 2 have 1 setting i,e CORE higher than the other ? or have them both roughly the same ?  oh and while i had my old heatsink off i noticed my chip was r350 boooooo    anyhoo what do u fellas recommend ? maybe flash my card to an XT?
any info wud be appreciated..

thx in advance.. and keep up the good work much appreciated..


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 3, 2004)

First of all, 390 stable for memory is already quite HIGH. You should be happy with the fact that you're not getting artifacts at these speeds  Its best to have both to the highest speeds as possible, however, its the gain in memory speeds that transforms more into performance. 

Your core can go as high as 450, BUT is it stable? How did you achieve this? Any artifacts? How long without artifacts? If you can achieve stability at 450/390 you've already OCed your card WAY past XT speeds! Set your clocks to 450/390 and Scan for Artifacts. If you can get at least 1 hour without any artifacts, congratulations. 

You cannot mod a 9800PRO with a R350 core to a 9800XT....period. Flashing wont do you any good.


----------



## serv (Oct 3, 2004)

ok ive now got it OC @ 441/381, ran find max memory and max core for bout 1 hr, about to scan for artifacts, 1 more thing in ATITool the options - 2D Profile on start up, and 3D Profile, what does this mean exactly ? is it i can use say default setting for 2D i,e surfing the net ect, but in 3D Profile i can have my OC settings load when say playing a game ?

Oh when i says i managed to get 450 for my core that was with the memory set as default...


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, but you will either have to set it so AtiTool loads together with Windows or start Ati manually everytime to have 2D and 3D profile work for you. Go to Settings>Miscellaneous then click on Load on Windows Startup. 

Post back on your artifact scanning results for 441/381. That's a good OC for a R350 core.


----------



## serv (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok ran artifact scanning for 2 hours without an error, altho on the bottom right of the window the seconds sometimes went back to zero, i dunno why this is because no errors were found, anyhoo heres a screenshot:


----------



## Dukenuukem (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, i have the same card but with the r360 core and my speeds seem to be weak compared to what i just read.  389core and 355memory,  I have samsung ram and i have it liquid cooled with copper ram heatsinks.  My aq3 scores are alright i guess, around 50k.  And 3dmark03 is 6,217.  I know this machine has more in it.  I have a p4p800e deluxe mobo, 2gigs of corsair xms 512ram, spds are 2,3,3,6,4 i think.  Need to double check and my cpu is a intel 4 2.8 overclocked to 3.2 with stable temps.  But someone said something like my fsb is to high for my bridge speed.... no idea.  If i missed something let me know, thanks in advance


----------

